# My car in HDR



## scotts2014se (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## BillM (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 28, 2014)

Pretty good. I took the liberty of doing some changes.

Brought out more detail on foreground, tires, wheels and grill.

Took the halo off the top of the car

changed the curves to get a different lighting.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Id take off the license plate, not that anyone is going to stalk you with your info its just an eye sore but very nice work.


----------



## scotts2014se (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. I like what Vipgraphx did with the detail in the tires and the tire marks but I'm not feeling the rosy tint to it.


----------



## agp (Apr 4, 2014)

I did not know Fusions made STs... Hmm nice.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 4, 2014)

looks tonemapped.



> I did not know Fusions made STs... Hmm nice.



They don't.  Only the Fiesta and Focus.


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 4, 2014)

They dont. I made the grill and put the ST badge in it.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Apr 4, 2014)

I like the original better. Also, I personally like the halo on top of the car; it sets the depth and separates it from the background. Just my .02. Nice shot.

EDIT: I agree with others too; take off that stinkin plate!


----------



## wh0c4rez (Apr 4, 2014)

Really great photo!


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks! when I set out to shoot the car, I do take the plate off before hand. In this case I was on my way somewhere, ended up under the bridge, and thought that would make for a good shot, so I took it.


----------



## BGeise (Apr 4, 2014)

Black out the license plate. Its a little distracting


----------



## xj0hnx (Apr 4, 2014)

Two minute edit out of plate ...


It's a little sloppy, but I was typing my resume, and texting my brother at the same time


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 4, 2014)

xj0hnx said:


> Two minute edit out of plate ...
> View attachment 70198
> 
> It's a little sloppy, but I was typing my resume, and texting my brother at the same time



It's better than where I am at with it after an hour. I gave up. I'll just plan to shoot it again with out the plate.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 4, 2014)

take off the plate and put a bow tie on the front .


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 4, 2014)

bribrius said:


> take off the plate and put a bow tie on the front .



It would be more suiting to put one under its wheel!


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 4, 2014)

scotts2014se said:


> They dont. I made the grill and put the ST badge in it.



wish I would have seen this before I started googling. Would be awesome if Ford had some more vehicles added to the ST family.



bribrius said:


> take off the plate and put a bow tie on the front .



yeah because after a massive bailout and huge recall the whole Ford vs Chevy debate is still alive... sure....


----------



## bribrius (Apr 4, 2014)

uhh oh. look what I started. 
Hey, it isn't about the bailout, or the reliability.

its just the fact that good ole boys know the difference between doing cookies in a ford and kickn it in a Gm.

"give it to her" just aint the same in a ford.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice shot and nice car... I have a 2012 fusion and love it.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 4, 2014)

people into photography shouldn't be allowed to drive anyway. They should take our driving licenses away. we are always looking around for a good shot and at lighting instead of where we are going.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 4, 2014)

we see something, lock up the brakes. cause a pile up behind us, park on shoulders of roads and in weird places causing hazards. stand in the middle of traffic if we cant get a good angle off to the side.
we really are just real hazards all the way around. im wondering if anyone here as dropped a tripod in the center of a road and blocked traffic.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Apr 4, 2014)

bribrius said:


> we see something, lock up the brakes. cause a pile up behind us, park on shoulders of roads and in weird places causing hazards. stand in the middle of traffic if we cant get a good angle off to the side.
> we really are just real hazards all the way around. im wondering if anyone here as dropped a tripod in the center of a road and blocked traffic.



It's SO funny you say that. Just yesterday I was cruising some back roads through some farm land when I came across a nice old barn sitting about 100yrs into the field. I was almost at a rolling stop when I heard the horn blaring behind me. Didn't even notice someone was there


----------



## bribrius (Apr 4, 2014)

NjStacker22 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > we see something, lock up the brakes. cause a pile up behind us, park on shoulders of roads and in weird places causing hazards. stand in the middle of traffic if we cant get a good angle off to the side.
> ...



im guilty. stopped in the middle of the road looking at something. got out of the car. my wife reminded me I should at least pull it off to the side of the road as I was in traffic.


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 4, 2014)

Pretty car.   Is the subject the car or the garage?  The background is too busy and takes away from the car.   Better off skipping HDR leaving the garage dark.  The busy tree limbs and the sky detract on the right also.  Also, the negative space on the left makes it look like the car is leaving the frame and draws your eye to the space rather than the car.  You should have more space on the right where the car is going.  Leave some room under the wheels to the edge of the frame.  It's too tight.


----------



## cheshirecat79 (Apr 4, 2014)

Great shot, imo. I'm on the fence about the HDR halo at the top of the subject- I think it may flow better to blend it a bit more than leave as is. Regardless, the car's curves and color really suit itself for processing like this. 

Good job, op.


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 4, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Pretty car.   Is the subject the car or the garage?  The background is too busy and takes away from the car.   Better off skipping HDR leaving the garage dark.  The busy tree limbs and the sky detract on the right also.  Also, the negative space on the left makes it look like the car is leaving the frame and draws your eye to the space rather than the car.  You should have more space on the right where the car is going.  Leave some room under the wheels to the edge of the frame.  It's too tight.


 Everything you mentioned,  I thought of. It's actually under a bridge and I found interest in it with the car, I wanted to give the car space to move forward, but, as mentioned in the previous posts, in order to put the car in the left, it would have been blocking traffic. It was a spur of the moment shot. One I didn't get to plan, but had to take in the moment. I did crop it a bit tight and got the front tires too close the edge.


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 4, 2014)

cheshirecat79 said:


> Great shot, imo. I'm on the fence about the HDR halo at the top of the subject- I think it may flow better to blend it a bit more than leave as is. Regardless, the car's curves and color really suit itself for processing like this.
> 
> Good job, op.



Thank you. I dont believe the halo is from processing. Here is one of the bracketed shots, you can see the pillar is just lit from that side.
View attachment 70221


----------



## cheshirecat79 (Apr 5, 2014)

scotts2014se said:


> cheshirecat79 said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot, imo. I'm on the fence about the HDR halo at the top of the subject- I think it may flow better to blend it a bit more than leave as is. Regardless, the car's curves and color really suit itself for processing like this.
> ...



aaah, gotcha. if you compare the two, though, you'll see that the hdr merge really did a job with the whites that start coming in toward the area where the pillar meets the car. the scale of the dark/light change gets a bit more exaggerated. regardless, that's just me finding something to critique in an otherwise excellent photo.


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 5, 2014)

scotts2014se said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty car. Is the subject the car or the garage? The background is too busy and takes away from the car. Better off skipping HDR leaving the garage dark. The busy tree limbs and the sky detract on the right also. Also, the negative space on the left makes it look like the car is leaving the frame and draws your eye to the space rather than the car. You should have more space on the right where the car is going. Leave some room under the wheels to the edge of the frame. It's too tight.
> ...



I hope this doesn't come off as being too critical but it's something that helped me with my photography.  Something I learned long ago is that the viewer doesn't care about my problems.  The picture has to stand on its own.  The fact there was traffic or I had to climb a mountain in 4 feet of snow and lost three fingers to frostbite means nothing to the viewers.  They could care less.  Either the picture works or it doesn't.   Last week I spent 4 hours driving around trying to get a clear shot of a refinery processing plant with a beautiful steam stack against a blue sky.  I never took the shot. I just couldn't find clearance to get it.  Planning a shot is really important.  But whatever the reason for a problem in the shot cannot be excused.  Understand the reason, learn from it and try not to repeat it.


----------

